# Vídeos e Imagens de Trovoadas em Portugal



## Chasing Thunder (6 Dez 2008 às 13:22)

Decidi criar este tópico para todos os amantes das trovoadas poderem postar todas as suas fotos e videos das trovoadas que tenham ocorrido em várias localidades de Portugal, por isso espero que participem neste tópico

Então cá vai o meu contributo, peço desculpa pela má qualidade das fotos porque como não tenho câmara fotográfica tiro fotos com o meu telémovel.

Couço (sul)



A sul do Couço



A Oeste da Barroca que fica a 3km a sul do couço



A este do Couço



Couço dia 30 de Novembro de manhã


----------



## AnDré (6 Dez 2008 às 13:28)

Se possível, tentem legendar as fotografias, com a data, hora e o local!


----------



## ecobcg (7 Dez 2008 às 11:15)

Aqui ficam algumas:

"Fabiana" - 12/10/2008
























Esmeraldina: 27/09/2008





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0VEh...k.us/img243/4550/200809270810491ei9.jpg[/IMG]

EDIT: mais um video:

"Esmeraldina" - 28/09/2008


----------



## JoãoPT (9 Dez 2008 às 23:07)

Bem mais um contribuinte, são videos que encontrei no Youtube, achei bons porque mostram a pontência de um raio/trovoada, peço desculpa por não serem de Portugal.


----------



## stormy (11 Dez 2008 às 18:37)

Vou expor aqui umas fotos de trovoadas no Alentejo  e Algarve  tiradas com o tmn este verão...espero que gostem 































































Apesar de serem tiradas com telemovel tentei que ficassem o melho possivel...dentro das possibilidades tecnicas de um telemovel...
Uma coisa que gosto bastante é a fotografia...mas não tenho tido muito tempo para investir nessa area...tem sido adiada " sine diem" ehe


----------



## MSantos (11 Dez 2008 às 21:25)

Registos fantásticos


----------



## stormy (11 Dez 2008 às 21:34)

MSantos disse:


> Registos fantásticos



gostaste.....o sul do pais é sempre um lugar optimo para convecção é talvez o melhor lugar do territorio continental para assistir-mos a celulas quase tao impressionantes como aquelas do tornado-alley e o mais impressionante é que todas aquelas celulas de manhã nao existiam e nasceram do nada em 6h, ás 14h estavam em pleno vigor.....lindo


----------



## Brigantia (11 Dez 2008 às 21:36)

Excelentes registos


----------



## vitamos (12 Dez 2008 às 09:58)

Muito boas fotos com algumas formações bem bonitas


----------



## jpmartins (12 Dez 2008 às 10:36)

Bons registos


----------



## Lightning (28 Dez 2008 às 18:42)

Parabéns a todos pelos registos e pelas fotos. 

Tenho pena em não conseguir contribuír com fotos de trovoadas, pelo menos ainda 

Bem, de qualquer maneira encontrei um registo já um bocado antigo, dos dias 20 e 21 de Setembro de 2007, dois dias que ninguém (muito menos eu), principalmente do Centro e do Sul, vai esquecer.






E parabéns também ao Chasing Thunder por ter aberto este tópico.


----------



## AnDré (29 Dez 2008 às 19:49)

*"Recuperado"*


----------



## iceworld (1 Fev 2009 às 23:36)

Andava aqui a rever umas fotos e encontrei esta preciosidade de um amigo meu que gosta muito de fotografia. 






Foi tirada em Coimbra ( não sei a data). Essa iluminação é a entrada do shopping junto ao estádio.


----------



## vitamos (2 Fev 2009 às 10:40)

iceworld disse:


> Andava aqui a rever umas fotos e encontrei esta preciosidade de um amigo meu que gosta muito de fotografia.
> 
> Foi tirada em Coimbra ( não sei a data). Essa iluminação é a entrada do *shopping* junto ao estádio.



É caso para dizer: Uma "dolce" foto!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (9 Jan 2010 às 18:48)

Como este tópico está muito parado, venho colocar aqui mais algumas fotos para que este tópico não morra:

Dia 28/06/2009:


----------



## JoãoPT (9 Jan 2010 às 19:59)

Trovoada em Sintra 27/12/09


----------



## Chasing Thunder (9 Jan 2010 às 22:16)

Mais algumas:


----------



## Chasing Thunder (9 Jan 2010 às 22:36)

Dia 9/09/2009 em direção ao interior:


----------

